# WHAT COLOR INTERIOR SHOULD I GO WITH?



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i have 1300 to spend, ive looked around and hubbards has complete kits for around 1300, is there anywhere else???


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Get your side mouldings before the interior.... uffin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 9 2005, 05:14 PM
> *Get your side mouldings before the interior.... uffin:
> [snapback]2703681[/snapback]​*


i have all new side trim and clips :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

The Car Shop in Orange and Hand H classic parts has good prices.


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

u cant go wrong with Tan guts


----------



## bad_azz_civic_24 (Jan 30, 2005)

I WILL PUT FIRST THE SIDE MOLDINGS AND THEN THE INTERRIOR I WILL GO WITH A WHITE AND ORANDGE 



SOLITOS FO LYFE


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

the moulding will be on next week...
my orginal plan was all white, but i had a ton of people tell me that it would look dumb and it would ruin the car


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

tan is in the lead!!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Go with a tan leather....that would look hella sick on your ride homie!


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

TAN would look good with your color.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i voted fawn, but tan or fawn would look best.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Factory Saddle kit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Saddle is darking then regular tan but its a bomb ass color....get a sample and compare it to the paint.


Also I believe you are going to spend more then 1300.....for door panels, rear side panels, seat covers, sail panels, headliner, dash pad?, visors, etc. It will be more.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

I vote saddle for sure..with the og cloth inserts. and my second vote goes to get rid of those clear taillights.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Feb 10 2005, 02:02 PM
> *and my second vote goes to get rid of those clear taillights.
> [snapback]2707165[/snapback]​*


Thats was not an option.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 10 2005, 12:16 PM
> *Thats was not an option.
> [snapback]2707223[/snapback]​*



but we all wanted it to be.


----------



## BIGSKRILL (Apr 7, 2002)

WHITE, no questions asked


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i love the tails!!!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 10 2005, 11:35 AM
> *Factory Saddle kit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Saddle is darking then regular tan but its a bomb ass color....get a sample and compare it to the paint.
> Also I believe you are going to spend more then 1300.....for door panels, rear side panels,  seat covers, sail panels, headliner, dash pad?, visors, etc.  It will be more.
> [snapback]2707034[/snapback]​*


thats what i thought but hubbards has a preassembled kit that has everything except the dashpad for 1380, the unassembeled is 1100 or so..


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 10 2005, 04:03 PM
> *thats what i thought but hubbards has a preassembled kit that has everything except the dashpad for 1380, the unassembeled is 1100 or so..
> [snapback]2707660[/snapback]​*


dash pad is $300 by itself. You will have to wrap the quarter pieces yourself or have them done....along with the armrests, etc. If you don't have the skill (which I dont' know if you do or not) I would recommend taking them to someone who does...they will cost a few more bucks.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Black or Black with orange piping.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

rear arm rest wrap is no problem, i know the dash pads are pretty expensive, i dont even like the padded dashes, i wish it never came with one, tan is in the lead with white trailing behind


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

white :thumbsup:


----------



## wicked duece (Feb 10, 2005)

white with orange piping would look sick homie!!!!!!!!!huero


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

white w/ orange piping would be nice,

or even better, peanut butter leather......

but the best would be an original impala pattern kit, in brown or black.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Feb 11 2005, 02:28 AM
> *white w/ orange piping would be nice,
> 
> or even better, peanut butter leather......
> ...


I AGREE WITH HOMIE^^^^^^


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THERE IS A PLACE UP HERE CALLED JACOBS UPHOLSTERY. THE GUYS NAME IS DARBY. PROBABLY THE BEST IN TOWN. JUST QUOTED A CLUB MEMBER 1200-1300 DOOR PANELS, SEATS, AND HEADLINER IN WHAT EVER COLOR AND WHATEVER COLOR PIPING.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 10 2005, 02:16 PM
> *rear arm rest wrap is no problem, i know the dash pads are pretty expensive, i dont even like the padded dashes, i wish it never came with one, tan is in the lead with white trailing behind
> [snapback]2707750[/snapback]​*


 do thew dash in white leather mine was about 250 from a local shop just strip it before yuou take it in it will look hot


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 9 2005, 09:07 PM
> *the moulding will be on next week...
> my orginal plan was all white, but i had a ton of people tell me that it would look dumb and it would ruin the car
> [snapback]2704813[/snapback]​*


WHITE I THINK LOOKS CHEAP


----------



## hijo de chilango (Nov 16, 2004)

white with matching orange inserts and piping

after the side moldings of coarse


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

White vinyl with orange piping


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 11 2005, 12:34 PM
> *THERE IS A PLACE UP HERE CALLED JACOBS UPHOLSTERY.  THE GUYS NAME IS DARBY.  PROBABLY THE BEST IN TOWN.  JUST QUOTED A CLUB MEMBER 1200-1300 DOOR PANELS, SEATS, AND HEADLINER IN WHAT EVER COLOR AND WHATEVER COLOR PIPING.
> [snapback]2711798[/snapback]​*


good price there....I just got an estimate yesterday on my 64 impy.The guy wanted $1300 just for labor. :0 :0 :0 :0 

I told him I would buy the full interior kit...have him install it.$1300 sounds like a bit too much for labor....LOL.... :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

YEAH THIS GIY IS GOOD AND CHEAP. HE COULD PROBABLY DO YOURS AND SHIP IT AND STILL BE CHEAPER.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

I think that I am going to go with tan or all white.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i ordered up all white with burnt orange carpet today :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Out of those Choices I say Tan also but If it were mine it would be WHite w/ orange thread and orange buttons & orange piping.. Plus orange carpet..

Looks nice and clane plus if anythign spills on the vinyl you can wipe it up.. If I were doing Tan I'd do cloth. Tan vinyl doesn't look real good..

And as for people to do interiors..

DeVille Upholstery - (502)-572-5339

Located in Louisville, Ky. He does awesome work such as in "Poison Ivy" and "Gucci Impala" and my green bike's seat... Plus he cuts some unbelievable deals. Shouldn't tax you too bad... Call that number and tell him Lil Mike sent chu!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Go white whit Orange pipeing.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Mar 4 2005, 08:40 PM
> *Out of those Choices I say Tan also but If it were mine it would be WHite w/ orange thread and orange buttons & orange piping..  Plus orange carpet..
> 
> Looks nice and clane plus if anythign spills on the vinyl you can wipe it up..  If I were doing Tan I'd do cloth.  Tan vinyl doesn't look real good..
> ...


i already ordered a kit yesterday


----------



## Salem (Jan 29, 2005)

What about little of those pimpin ostrich skin
That will look cool


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Salem_@Mar 5 2005, 10:44 AM
> *What about little of those pimpin ostrich skin
> That will look cool
> [snapback]2812293[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

light orange, black will look too stock. and white is played out. and theres alot of orange cars with tan interiors. light orange or gray.


----------



## 64Joker (Mar 27, 2004)

TAN!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

all white with orange carpet will look good, nice choice!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cuttn_thru_@Mar 5 2005, 11:00 PM
> *all white with orange carpet will look good, nice choice!
> [snapback]2814614[/snapback]​*


thank you, that was my plan for 2 years, but then i had a few people saying that it wouldnt look good, but i still think it is what will look right


----------



## bc_3wheel (Jan 13, 2007)

Tan leather all the way


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bc_3wheel_@Jan 25 2007, 10:25 PM~7087386
> *Tan leather  all the way
> *


this topic is 2 years old, i went with white and sold the car


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

See...if you went with tan you might have kept it.  j/k--but maybe not. :dunno: haha.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 26 2007, 05:44 PM~7095871
> *See...if you went with tan you might have kept it.    j/k--but maybe not. :dunno:  haha.
> *


 nah,i loved the car, i was just ready for a vert


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 26 2007, 05:44 PM~7095871
> *See...if you went with tan you might have kept it.    j/k--but maybe not. :dunno:  haha.
> *


if i were to do it over i would do a tan tho, just for the fact that white is a bitch to keep clean :cheesy:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 27 2007, 02:34 AM~7100118
> *if i were to do it over i would do a tan tho, just for the fact that white is a bitch to keep clean :cheesy:
> *


gee thanks.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jan 27 2007, 11:02 AM~7100883
> *gee thanks.
> *


u know im a dirty bastard :biggrin:


----------

